# Lease cross post everywhere and make this dog too hot to handle.



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

PLEASE CROSS POST EVERYWHERE AND MAKE THIS DOG TOO HOT TO HANDLE.

LUNA STOLEN 20/2/14 FROM DOGS TRUST EVESHAM

DogLost - Lost: Black And White Saluki X Lurcher Female In Central (WR11) 'LUNA STOLEN' 65009

Luna was stolen from her kennel at the Dogs Trust Evesham on Thursday 20/2/14 , she has been spade and is micro chipped.
Anyone that thinks they might have found her or has any information regarding her please contact the Dogs Trust on 01386 830613 or if on facebook inbox myself Kelly-joy Sargent or Debbie Evans

Police have been informed.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this

Best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

shared on my face book. Home she is soon found safe and well x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you x


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

On behalf of the Dogs trust and ourselves Animal Lifeline UK we would like to say a massive thank you to everyone that has shared Luna , I am very happy to say that with police help and a few people that want to remain anonymous that Luna is now safe back with Evesham dogs trust with a member of their team. she is a little under weight but they are hoping that with a bit of time and TLC that she will soon be ready to go to a new home. Please contact Evesham Dogs trust if you are interested in homing her, it would be wonderful if we could now find her a wonderful new home to go to. Many thanks again for everyone's help best wishes The Animal Lifeline UK Team


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

So pleased she has been found KJ  ... Well done to all involved in bringing this girl back to where she belongs . x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great news, glad she has been found


----------



## robinsons (Feb 21, 2014)

oh wow! thats a very good news..am glad that she is found..God bless all of them who helped in finding her.


----------

